# how to deal with payments



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

So here is story, i sent invoice to client after 14 designs, he said do two more and he will pay in full. I said can you pay for previous 14 designs, he again said he will only pay once i do two more designs for him, else he will get those done somewhere else

What should i do, i think he is not going to pay me ?


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

What was the original agreement?


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Printor said:


> What was the original agreement?


No agreement, i do digitize and vector, his email ID also on free email site which is manx.net

Think this client created two email ID on manx.net and both ID have pending invoice of 12 designs and 14 designs.

How can i recover payments in these cases ?


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

So you do the work, send them the files, then try to get paid? If that is the case, consider this a lesson learned! Never give anyone anything without payment up front.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

tcrowder said:


> So you do the work, send them the files, then try to get paid? If that is the case, consider this a lesson learned! Never give anyone anything without payment up front.


Yes correct, it happened first time, usually all client pays


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

the way i handle billing...if its a customer that will need more than one design (an embroiderer), i recommend opening an account. with an account, they can prepay by paypal, or pay monthly by paypal/credit card/check, but i keep a back-up credit card number on file and if the balance isn't paid within 60 days, i charge it to the card. if they do not have an account it needs to be prepaid by either paypal or credit card. i don't have any trouble with people prepaying because i guarantee everything i do 100%. if i can't make them happy with the design, it is 100% money back. 

you have to cover yourself. i used to just trust people...until i got burned one too many times.

that said, since you're already in the hole...if he won't pay the entire amount now, i would recommend splitting the difference. ask him to make a "good faith" payment of half, and then you will do the remaining 2 designs. that way you're at least recovering some of it if he doesn't pay all of it...and you're not out more by doing the last two for nothing.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree. Most people are good but there are a few who will always take advantage. Its your business. He shouldn't dictate when he will pay.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Is there any way to deal with such person so that they should not cheat other providers, can i public there email's

Also i have all designs details which i have done for them


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

I thought I saw a post specifically about non paying clients. Been a while and maybe it wasn't on this forum but I thought it was. Sort of a forewarned is forearmed blacklist kind of thing for you guys that digitize for a living.


----------



## j2m1h (May 31, 2016)

In my day time activities before I turn into a superhero screen printer on the nights and weekends, I work in sales for a collection agency and I only deal with small to medium businesses and I hear it all the time one excuse after another as to why they didn't pay. I can almost guarantee you that this guy is going to stiff you, 14 designs is a lot, probably 1 or 2 you wouldn't be so upset but now you have a lot time invested which when it comes down to it is our most valuable asset. Most likely he took those files and sent them somewhere else. People like this are usually habitual debtors and don't care about screwing people over, it sucks you have a lot of time invested but I'd walk away or demand payment before you send the next two, if you have them done maybe you can show a low res pic as proof to him that you have them complete to twist his arm a bit.


----------



## JimJams (Apr 3, 2009)

Surely you should just bill him for the 14 designs. The 12 he's had and the 2 you're about to do which you can estimate. That way he only has to pay one time, which is his preference (although it seems more likely his preference is to keep stringing you along and not pay up) and he can have no argument. If he's against that then he obviously has no intention to pay for your work.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

gnizitigid said:


> Is there any way to deal with such person so that they should not cheat other providers, can i public there email's
> 
> Also i have all designs details which i have done for them



I would post any and all information you have on this scumbag. Maybe that will keep others here from getting burned. Maybe someone here might like to buy the designs from you too.


----------



## sarkson15 (Apr 23, 2016)

It's rather unfortunate when people try to take advantage of the efforts of others. Since you mentioned this is the first time you are experiencing this, I think it should be a valuable lesson in the way you conduct your business.

As for the client, you can certainly out them here or somewhere else. However, that probably won't change a whole lot. Sure it might save another person in the future but it's not worth the effort.

In this case you can either complete the work and hope to be paid or just stop everything right now. I'm not privy to your contract details so, like most here, I'm in the dark.

At the end of the day, your time is valuable so I would just fire this client and move on.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks......both person are related to and have business name in this address. I searched in Google too

Mount View
St. Marks Road
Braaid
Isle Of Man
Isle Of Man
IM4 2AJ

I will try one more time and send them this thread too


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Collect 100% up front.


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

let us know how it works out!


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

No, they not paid... i sent them this thread and you can see company address also in this thread


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Steve, sounds like maybe you need to revamp how you charge your customers... maybe go to a 1 time use coupon for a free first design but after that, no delivery of digitized file without payment?


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

gnizitigid said:


> No, they not paid... i sent them this thread and you can see company address also in this thread


humiliating your customers won't get you paid. only smart business practice will.


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

You are nicer than me. I would have digitized those last two with about 400 stitches in the same spot. Hidden of course.


----------



## Express D (Mar 21, 2014)

Be careful of TEAMWORX SCREEN PRINTING &
EMBROIDERY
Screen Printing & Embroidery in Naples, FL - GoTeamWorx

See attached abusive email from them.


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> You are nicer than me. I would have digitized those last two with about 400 stitches in the same spot. Hidden of course.


That is by far the most wonderful and evil revenge ever.... Would F*#$ up their machine something fierce.


----------

